# holy sh*t!!! wow!!!



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

ok now that you are in here please help.... 
i have a 93 nissan 240sx and im doing a swap

RB25DET (R33) already in an s13 mounts and everything quick easy

or

SR20DET S13 RED from a Co. in cali.

or

if you know of something better but im a :newbie: and well i dont know my ass from my elbow:jawdrop: 

thanks


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok wait i'm a little confused, was that english?

Are you saying you already have an RB25DET or are you asking wether you should go with an RB or SR?


----------



## pano240 (Oct 18, 2006)

sry
the Q. is 

should i go with the rb25det that is already in an s13 low miles cheap nice and easy take it out and put it in my car. or should i just go with an SR20DET S13


i was looking around on the internet and i ran into a website called JNRauto or something started with a J....point is i saw a red 240 in one of the pics on that site with silver 5spoked rims..thought hey its in hudson maybe its yours?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Probably. mine's a little higher then most because of the larger rims. Plus it's got the 90 Pig-nose front. 

Why not just drive the one with the RB in it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

please dont title a thread like that again. just use a proper heading for a question that could have probably been figured out thru some searching and/or some quick questions in existing threads.


----------

